
I Survived a Week Without My Wallet - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/27/smarter-living/wirecutter/no-wallet-digital-payments.html
======
Kaibeezy
Including domestic air travel, surprisingly. Apparently TSA will ask you ID
questions.

